# 13.8KV ACSR Size



## lightman (Oct 14, 2015)

Without being from that area it would only be a guess. Typically #4 is the smallest size used for 13.8KV due to the strength needed for the possible longer spans. It could be anything from #4 on up. Sorry I can't really help.


----------

